

Ask HN: Rate my site "Would Be Better.com" - spapaseit

Some weeks ago I brought the site Would Be Better (www.wouldbebetter.com). It is meant as a place for users to post suggestion on how something (anything!) could be improved.<p>I have managed to generate some, but very little traffic, and the most painful realisation is that users might signup and post a suggestion or two but never come back.<p>Anyway, what do you guys think of the site? Is it an experiment worth pursuing? What would trigger you to keep coming back?<p>Thanks
======
nudge
It doesn't seem worth pursuing to me. I mean, it's well-executed and the
design is pretty good. But it's a toy - it doesn't solve any particular
problem or serve any particular purpose. So for that reason you'll always
struggle to get traffic (leaving aside the question of how you would ever
monetize it).

Why does it not solve any particular problem? Probably because it's too vague.
It's people leaving complaints about things in the middle of nowhere. There's
no reason to think anybody who could fix these things is paying attention.

I would move on.

~~~
spapaseit
Thanks for your comment. You're absolutely right in that it is vage, although
I did think that if the site managed to get some substantial amount of
(recurring) traffic it would make it worth for "anybody who could fix these
things" to actually pay attention.

I see it as a potential PR tool; a way of letting the world kow you're
listening to your customers. Again, it all depends of hihg traffic volumes and
I am of course, biased in my view. =)

Thanks again.

